# When to Harvest?  Pictures Included!



## Abso (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for checking out my girls trichomes, ;-)!

This is my first grow under some floros, so it definitely won't be fantastic, but here is the current state of the trichomes.

I made some finger hash straight off the cola earlier today (out of smoke ), it definitely got me high, .

I was reading and to be honest, I think its still a week or two off?  More cloudy/amber trichomes right?  They definitely look mature to me!

I'm not too sure, that's why I'm posting after all!  ;-)!


Thanks again for your input.


----------



## ms4ms (Jul 5, 2008)

i really like the pics your camera can take. Anyway,I am sure others will chime in but I would say a couple more weeks. I read that the darker the tryches the heavier the buzz and clearer like yours would be more of a lighter head buzz.


----------



## Abso (Jul 5, 2008)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> i really like the pics your camera can take. Anyway,I am sure others will chime in but I would say a couple more weeks. I read that the darker the tryches the heavier the buzz and clearer like yours would be more of a lighter head buzz.



Its a couple year old Cannon(Powershot A410, about 150 bucks couple years back), you just gotta know how to use the camera's settings I guess, thank you, ;-)!

Yeah the finger hash was definitely a nice hyper head high.  I think a week or two more is in order.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 5, 2008)

look mostly cloudy at least 2 more weeks


----------



## Rogue (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome macro shot of the trichs. Depending on what kind of buzz you want up to another couple weeks. The sooner the more of a 'what is my name' head high, the longer the more of 'super glued to the couch' body high.


----------



## nOob grower (Jul 6, 2008)

Rogue said:
			
		

> Awesome macro shot of the trichs. Depending on what kind of buzz you want up to another couple weeks. The sooner the more of a 'what is my name' head high, the longer the more of 'super glued to the couch' body high.



outa curiosity what if i wanna be figuring out what my name while being super glued to the couch


----------



## Abso (Jul 6, 2008)

nOob grower said:
			
		

> outa curiosity what if i wanna be figuring out what my name while being super glued to the couch



Lobotomy.  ;-)



Yeah, I think I'll give her two more weeks, I do want a good head high instead of a time to do nothing high, .


----------



## tcbud (Jul 6, 2008)

check the links here bout trichs when harvesting, it will tell you the stages
1. clear and mostly cloudy= head high
2. cloudy and amber= head and body high
3. amber mostly= "couch lock" narcotic body high
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 6, 2008)

50/50 amber/cloudy


----------



## Abso (Jul 12, 2008)

Just a quick update, I chopped most of her buds off, shes going to be re-vegetated along side of a few new babies and some vegging already, .

Not bad for 5 40 watt floros I'd say.

I don't have a scale, and I don't want to spend the 50 bucks on one, =p.  Its all for personal consumption anyways.

Any guesstimates?  =p.

I chopped it a bit earlier then I thought I would because it was pretty much 50/50 amber over 4 days (I thought it would take at least two weeks, boy was I wrong) and the calyxes were matured to the point of harvest and some were dried up brown, so I guess that's my window right,  ?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

you can get a lil digital scale from a head shop for like 10 bucks if you really do wanna know how much weight she gave you,just  without payin $50


----------



## nOob grower (Jul 13, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> you can get a lil digital scale from a head shop for like 10 bucks if you really do wanna know how much weight she gave you,just  without payin $50



Not sure how it is everywhere else (but probably the same), if I go to a head shop I never pay the price they want, I don't even pay their first offering price after they drop it from the sticker price.  So I would agree with AID that you would be able to get one cheaper than 50 bucks, doesn't have to be anything fancy.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 23, 2008)

how did you get such good trich pictures? i have a powershot a530 and i cant figure this contraption out!


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 23, 2008)

wal mart has cheap digital food scales. $20 or so. they come with a tray thats about 6''x10'' and you can switch between lb.'s and ounces (up to ten)
and grams (up to 1000). nice harvest i cant wait for mine. no october in sight. later mang.


----------



## HMAN (Jul 23, 2008)

One word for scales............pawnshop.

no muss no fuss and no questions.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice harvest man! Keep us updated on the dried and cured final product!!!


----------

